# Horrible Breaks!!



## Trx12 (Jan 16, 2008)

*My Rustler wont stop!! PLZ HELP*

I just got an electric Traxxas Rustler XL-5, it is right out of the box and has no mods this is my rc car and i seem to be having a problem with my breaks. if i am driving forward and hit the break the car doesnt stop moving it just stops accerleating and rolls forward until it comes to a stop. every thing seems to be set up right and i have tried adjusting the throttle control in every way and still the same result can someone plz help me out

thnx.


----------



## stoneman (Jul 16, 2003)

Reset your speed controler


----------



## Jon Boy (Jan 25, 2006)

You don't want it to break. You want it to brake.


----------



## Trx12 (Jan 16, 2008)

i have tried reseting it and it still only comes to the slow roll maybe i am not settint it right 100% forward 100% break 100% reverse is the code i have tried and still no breaks

if someone knows what else i can do plz help me out 
thnx.


----------



## Trx12 (Jan 16, 2008)

It works sometimes if i tap the throttle trigger forward once into break mode and as it is in its slow roll tap it once more sending it into reverse but im pretty sure im not supposed to do that to make it stop because its kinda sketchy?


----------



## jdhicks (Jan 15, 2008)

I have the same car and other than setting the profiel on the esc, I have found that you must also calibrate the throttle, The procedure is similar, check the manual for calibration.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Trx12 said:


> I just got an electric Traxxas Rustler XL-5, it is right out of the box and has no mods this is my rc car and i seem to be having a problem with my breaks. if i am driving forward and hit the break the car doesnt stop moving it just stops accerleating and rolls forward until it comes to a stop. every thing seems to be set up right and i have tried adjusting the throttle control in every way and still the same result can someone plz help me out
> 
> thnx.


Also make sure the setting on the Radio is in the 50/50 position.


----------

